# fiat ducato tyres 215/70/15 wanted



## guest (Mar 26, 2007)

hi my trusted motorhomers,can anyone help me?i am after 2 tyres for the motorhome the size of them is 215/70/15 dave had a quote from a local company who quoted £66 each fitted & this was for mid range quality tyre,i thought this was a good price but does anyone know of any cheaper?any help would be much appreciated, thanks samm


----------



## walkers (Mar 27, 2007)

i would think that is a good price for any tire. be carfull what you buy though i've had some cheaper tyres on my car and took em off cos they handled as if they were on an ice rink, you have to remember your van will be not far off its weight limit when you are out and about in it and a good set of tyres is very important.
regards tony


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Mar 27, 2007)

*tyres*

I agree with walker ,cheap tyres no good usually.Go for quality ,specially on a large exspensive vehicle that you are going to be using.BE SAFE dont cut corners. The old saying you only get what you pay for.Happy motoring.


----------



## cipro (Mar 27, 2007)

*tyres*



			
				sammclouis said:
			
		

> hi my trusted motorhomers,can anyone help me?i am after 2 tyres for the motorhome the size of them is 215/70/15 dave had a quote from a local company who quoted £66 each fitted & this was for mid range quality tyre,i thought this was a good price but does anyone know of any cheaper?any help would be much appreciated, thanks samm



I sam please dont skimp on tyres, I use Michelin's yes I know they are dear you will get 20000 miles out of them ( fronts ). I was advised to swop back 
for front after 10000 mls. I think I payed £125 at garage by the volvo centre
Hardy tyres at stafford park 1 TEL 01952 290202. You will have to order them
good look


----------



## guest (Mar 27, 2007)

ok sound advice thanks guys,i will shop around for a better quality tyre but money is a bit tight at the mo so might go for mid range quality as opposed to budget  samm


----------



## walkers (Mar 27, 2007)

if you are going for mid range it might be as wise to put any better tyres off the back on the front of the vehicle, we all know money can be tight at times but your safety and that of other road users is important, good luck sam hope you find a decent set for a good price. 
i have the bill for the tyres on my van that someone else bought before i got it and at half price they were over £50 each a few years ago they are on a ducato too prob same size as yours.


----------



## guest (Mar 27, 2007)

walkers said:
			
		

> if you are going for mid range it might be as wise to put any better tyres off the back on the front of the vehicle, we all know money can be tight at times but your safety and that of other road users is important, good luck sam hope you find a decent set for a good price.
> i have the bill for the tyres on my van that someone else bought before i got it and at half price they were over £50 each a few years ago they are on a ducato too prob same size as yours.


thanks walkers for that,i know i will be paying over £50 each,i did look on ebay at these http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/215-70-15-PIR...oryZ9891QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem but they are 2nd hand!do you think that would be ok ???


----------



## walkers (Mar 27, 2007)

they look ok sam but you do have to remember they have been used, noone realy knows what sort of life they have had, i would ask proffesional advice before fitting secondhand, but i don't see any problem with recycling as long as there is no damage to the tyres


----------



## walkers (Mar 27, 2007)

you will also have to factor in fitting and balancing and of course disposal of your old tyres could work out just as costly


----------



## virgil (Mar 27, 2007)

Graham... 
I, personally, would always rather have a rear tyre blow out than a front one so I would always put the better tyres on the front, It may be different with an articulated vehicle but with a rigid vehicle, especially a front drive one, where ever you steer is where the vehicle will head, unless the driver is too slow to react to the blowout!

Just my personal preferences and not scientific at all!


----------



## guest (Mar 27, 2007)

ok thanks people i will ask advice at the tyre place & see what they say regarding the tyres,i will opt for a better make,will cut the wine out for a week i could afford a great set then...     joking,im not a wino...honest


----------



## walkers (Mar 28, 2007)

***** the reason (not from science) that i suggest putting the best tyre on the front is quite simple it takes all the stresses associated with steering and drive the rears trail i see what you are saying about the rear end it iis more heavy but not subjected to as much turning and no driving stress, my opinion and the way i have always replaced tyres but if a tyre expert says differently i will bow to his knowledge


----------



## David & Ann (Mar 28, 2007)

*Tyres*

I had a rear tyre blow out in Spain last July. I didn't even know I had a blow out until Ann told me smoke was coming from the rear. I did hear a loud contineous noise but thought a juggernaut was trying to overtake me. Point is, my MH followed a straight line and no tell tales on the steering wheel. I was doing a good speed at the time, 60 mph. Cause of flat, front tyre clipped a stone and sent it flying, hit the side wall of rear tyre with such force it blew it.


----------



## Don Madge (Mar 28, 2007)

cipro said:
			
		

> I sam please dont skimp on tyres, I use Michelin's yes I know they are dear you will get 20000 miles out of them ( fronts ). I was advised to swop back
> for front after 10000 mls. I think I payed £125 at garage by the volvo centre
> Hardy tyres at stafford park 1 TEL 01952 290202. You will have to order them
> good look



Only 20.000 miles out of a set of tyres what an earth do you do with your motorhome? I'm just coming up to 46000 miles on my van and there is still plenty of tread left on. I never swop tyres around.
I'll be interested in your coments.

Don


----------



## guest (Mar 28, 2007)

Don Madge said:
			
		

> Only 20.000 miles out of a set of tyres what an earth do you do with your motorhome? I'm just coming up to 46000 miles on my van and there is still plenty of tread left on. I never swop tyres around.
> I'll be interested in your coments.
> 
> Don


what make are they mate?how much each are they around,cheers sam


----------



## Don Madge (Mar 28, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> what make are they mate?how much each are they around,cheers sam



Hi Sam

Goodyear Cargos G 26 on the van from new, four years old in June. 

Will be replacing them with same later in the year so we will be ready for the winter trip in January.

Have not checked prices yet.

Don


----------



## David & Ann (Mar 28, 2007)

*Tyres*

I use Continental tyres, 195/75R/C16. They should last 40000 miles + or at least 4 years, which ever comes first. I read somewhere even if a tyre has never been used, it should not be used after 4 years due the rubber deterioration, how far that is true, I am not sure. 
Are you back Don, or hitting the keyboard on the Spainish coast?


----------



## cipro (Mar 28, 2007)

Don Madge said:
			
		

> Only 20.000 miles out of a set of tyres what an earth do you do with your motorhome? I'm just coming up to 46000 miles on my van and there is still plenty of tread left on. I never swop tyres around.
> I'll be interested in your coments.
> 
> Don



Hi Don Madge 46000 miles wow thats brill however what weight are you carrying I would be interested in make and size and also Ive been told that tyres have a life span as well as a tread wear span as the walls of the tyres
start to crack and I think that is why they swop them round, to get as much WEAR out of them before the LIFE span damage kicks in


----------



## guest (Mar 28, 2007)

Don Madge said:
			
		

> Hi Sam
> 
> Goodyear Cargos G 26 on the van from new, four years old in June.
> 
> ...


will pass info onto hubby thanks don madge,samm


----------



## Don Madge (Mar 29, 2007)

cipro said:
			
		

> Hi Don Madge 46000 miles wow thats brill however what weight are you carrying I would be interested in make and size and also Ive been told that tyres have a life span as well as a tread wear span as the walls of the tyres
> start to crack and I think that is why they swop them round, to get as much WEAR out of them before the LIFE span damage kicks in



Hi Cipro,

I have to confess this is the first time in 25 years I've had to buy tyres for a motor home. Two reasons, we have never had a motorhome longer than 4 years and I can get 50.000 miles out of a set.

I've got Goodyear Cargos G26 205/70 R15C 106/104R on at the moment and the van MAM is 3500kg but we usually run at about 3400kgs with tyre pressures at Front 56PSI and rear 62 PSI.

Having done 46.000 miles I would like to replace them with the same. The brake pads will need replacing at the same time.

As we use our van all year we don't have the problems of the tyres being damaged by being parked up for months on end. I think the recommended life of a tyre is five years I certainly would not want a tyre over that age on my van.

I've been driving now for 55 years and in my later working life I was involved with driver training/testing, after that experience I do tend to take things at a more leisurely pace these days. Being in my mid seventies I've noticed my reactions are not what they used to be.

If anybody knows a dealer in East Yorkshire where I can get a good deal on Goodyear tyres and brake pads it would be appreciated.

Don


----------



## Don Madge (Mar 29, 2007)

David & Ann said:
			
		

> I use Continental tyres, 195/75R/C16. They should last 40000 miles + or at least 4 years, which ever comes first. I read somewhere even if a tyre has never been used, it should not be used after 4 years due the rubber deterioration, how far that is true, I am not sure.
> Are you back Don, or hitting the keyboard on the Spainish coast?



Hi David & Ann,

We are back home and suffering in the cold weather. 

We had a pleasant couple of months in Spain/Portugal, we don't normally return home from our winter trip until late May or early June but we are off to China on Saturday for a three week (non motorhome) escorted tour. 

Don


----------



## David & Ann (Mar 29, 2007)

*China*

Have fun Buddy. Walk the wall. We are off on the 23rd of April to Greece. I have down loaded all the info you have on site. Thanks again. Heading for Hamburg to see my kids, then straight across Germany through Switzerland and Italy. Pop in at Venice and travel along the coast to Brindisi. Long trek, who cares, have all the time in the world. Enjoy your Chinese trip Don.


----------



## guest (Mar 31, 2007)

thanks for all your comments on tyres,we did take on board what you said and so have decided to go with michelin ones at a cost of £183.30 for 2 fitted at P&B oswestry,not bad eh!! they are being fitted on tuesday  
thanks again to all who posted some advice samm x x


----------



## walkers (Jul 22, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> Hi Walkers. That is wrong information now a days!
> My local tyre fitting firm recon that now adays & with M/Hs U put ur best tyres on the back.
> I also heard this in one of the mags, either MMM or Practical M/H.
> I always for the last 50 years did as u said, but times have changed & they recon that on a M/H a rear blow out is more dangerous.


just found out as looking for a replacement tyre for myself that back is best so looks like you are right graham and i was wrong


----------



## walkers (Jul 22, 2007)

found a site that seems cheap enough for good quality tyres got a good year van tyre 185/75/r/14/c for £48.00 fitted at national tyres in cambridge, same tyre purchased through national tyres oddly enough is £81.50
http://www.tyre-shopper.co.uk/tyre-search.asp is the site i think it is well worth a try. had a strange vibration on the rear end thought it was the trailer pulled over walked back to look and the rear offside exploded split across the tread no other indication as to the cause tyres at fiats reccomended pressure so all i can think is it must have driven over something but at least i got the vibration to warn me pheww that could have been nasty


----------



## autosleeper (Jul 22, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> hi my trusted motorhomers,can anyone help me?i am after 2 tyres for the motorhome the size of them is 215/70/15 dave had a quote from a local company who quoted £66 each fitted & this was for mid range quality tyre,i thought this was a good price but does anyone know of any cheaper?any help would be much appreciated, thanks samm




That is not a bad price for mid range tyres sam.  We paid about £60. each 2 years ago, fitted, balanced & new vlaves.  they were Hankook.  & have served us well.  cheers.  autosleeper.


----------



## guest (Jul 22, 2007)

autosleeper said:
			
		

> That is not a bad price for mid range tyres sam.  We paid about £60. each 2 years ago, fitted, balanced & new vlaves.  they were Hankook.  & have served us well.  cheers.  autosleeper.


hi we bought some michellin tyres after special camping ones,i think we payed around £180 for the 2...i cant quite remember but they were quite expensive but will last a very long time....i hope.....


----------



## firefighter (Jul 23, 2007)

Honestly I wouldn't compromise on safety for cheapness. Too often I've seen off rim tyres and blown poor quality remoulds or retreads finishing up in a heap of crushed metal that we have to cut some poor maggot from.(not nice!!) I served my time as an engineer many moons ago in a bus garage and I found out that the tyres under you are the only contact you have with the planet, don't ever forget that at whatever the price!!


----------



## merlin wanderer (Jul 23, 2007)

*tyres*

nice van! sat nav!  satalite tv! all your loved contents
70mph 
cheap tyres :0(  no oooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## guest (Jul 23, 2007)

merlin wanderer said:
			
		

> nice van! sat nav!  satalite tv! all your loved contents
> 70mph
> cheap tyres :0(  no oooooooooooooooooooooo


yes after all the advice on tyres i went for a quality set...like firefighter says he's seen lots of accidents due to tyre blow outs.....hope now i will be a little safer on the road..sammx


----------



## guest (Jul 23, 2007)

Boppintone said:
			
		

> Hi Samm, Get Dave to look at "Continental Vanco Camping" tyres, these are said to be superior to even Michelin Camping, I read report of a survey that had been done on all the leading tyres and these came out with a better performance rating than all the others, can't remember where I read it though, but worth priceing up, I believe they are less money than Michelins, I have also seen them fitted on some new M/Hs so they must be OK.
> 
> Tony


thanks,will look back at this thread when i next need tyres,which hopefully is not for a while.. sammx


----------



## Boppintone (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi Samm I didn't realise this was an old thread  till after I posted .
Tony


----------



## guest (Jul 23, 2007)

Boppintone said:
			
		

> Hi Samm I didn't realise this was an old thread  till after I posted .
> Tony


hey no sweat....thanks for the advice mate...will look into these tyres next time..cheers sammx


----------



## roland rat (Jul 26, 2007)

*Tyres*



			
				sammclouis said:
			
		

> hi my trusted motorhomers,can anyone help me?i am after 2 tyres for the motorhome the size of them is 215/70/15 dave had a quote from a local company who quoted £66 each fitted & this was for mid range quality tyre,i thought this was a good price but does anyone know of any cheaper?any help would be much appreciated, thanks samm


Hi samm,
            dont go down the cheapest road for your motorhome tyres, think of the safety aspect, I have put 2 on my Hymer and they are Continental Van, expensive but I have piece of mind, it's your decision at the end of the day.


----------



## guest (Jul 26, 2007)

roland rat said:
			
		

> Hi samm,
> dont go down the cheapest road for your motorhome tyres, think of the safety aspect, I have put 2 on my Hymer and they are Continental Van, expensive but I have piece of mind, it's your decision at the end of the day.


we have had the tyres done a while back and we went for the dearer ones at £183 for 2 of them,they were michelin camping ones..better all round tyre,we were going to go with a cheaper set but after all the advice i got on wildcamping we decided on a better quality one..the right choice i see that now ...see you tomorrow night at carrog,we will arrive around 5.45pm..what time will you make it,hope weather brightens up..sammx


----------



## zulurita (Jul 27, 2007)

I would go for Michelin camping tyres.


----------



## guest (Jul 29, 2007)

zulurita said:
			
		

> I would go for Michelin camping tyres.


good choice..thats what i went with..sammx


----------

